# NAD: Friedman BE-100 Deluxe



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 18, 2020)

*Bottom Line Up Front (because this review is ridiculously long): *
Holy shit, this is the best amp I've ever played _*by far*_. I think it can be absolutely great at anything from jazz to modern metal. It was very expensive and worth every penny.

I've been interested in the BE series of amps for a while. My first interest came from the HBE model on my old Axe FX II which was my favorite for heavy tones. Then Plini and David Maxim Micic told me they used the HBE model a lot too and since I love their stuff, that got me more interested. More recently I heard Periphery used the HBE a lot on PIII (@bulb is that true?). Anyway as a lover of actual amps (love my FM3 as well and the HBE model in that is amazing) I finally decided to pull the trigger on an actual BE (so to speak).

It arrived today as I was about to head out for dinner so I only tried it for about 5 minutes before rushing out. My initial impression was VERY good. I came back home and plugged in again for another 45 minutes and my initial impression was reinforced. It took under an hour to realize this is easily the best amp I've ever played.

*Plexi (Clean) Channel (10/10):*
This amp has a FANTASTIC clean channel. With the gain set at or below noon the channel has tons of clean headroom and can get unbearably loud without breaking up (just as a 100w amp should be able to do). Start cranking that gain knob and it gets into AC/DC rock territory. The tone knobs are very responsive and, especially with the Strat, I felt like I could get into Fenderesque-clean territory with a little mid scoop, bass and treble boosted a touch, and the fat switch on. My favorite truly clean tone is with my California Tweed and with the amount you can tweak the BE I'm guessing I can get it to sound just as good; I'll try that soon. With a neck humbucker the bright switch would a nice bit of sparkle. This channel alone can do anything well from jazz to blues to rock. Like I said: fantastic.

*BE (Crunch) Channel (10/10):*
The BE channel goes from the very edge of breakup to hard rock. It cleans up well with the volume knob and, like the clean channel, sounds amazing. I think it would be great for anything from blues to almost modern metal (maybe even modern metal with a boost; I'll have to try that later). Note definition is excellent and it's very dynamic.

*HBE (Lead) Channel (10/10):*
Now I know why the Fractal model is my favorite. Damn what a beast of a high gain tone. I think it would be appropriate for pretty much any high gain situation. I mean if you were going to play a modern metal cover of something played on a 5150, you're not going to get exactly that tone, but no one in the crowd is going to give a shit because you'll still almost certainly sound just as huge and brutal, just different (at some point I'll compare it to my Invective and 6505). Even at higher gain settings the amp retains great string and note definition.

*Volume Control (10/10):*
This is easily the most controllable 100w amp I've played. I'd go so far as to say that in terms of volume, it is as controllable as any amp I've ever played at any wattage. The System Volume works exceptionally well and it's super easy to dial in a good tone at bedroom levels. I was playing through a Marshall 2551 Silver Jubilee 4x12 (V30s) and could turn it down to soft-conversation level and it still sounded great (though at that point, string noise is about as loud as the amp). With that said, if you want loud it can get insanely loud.

*Noise (10/10):*
This amp is remarkably quiet even at higher gain settings on the HBE channel. By the time you have significant hiss the amp is basically too loud for anything but a gig, and even then the hiss is pretty quiet. Additionally, the hiss isn't as unpleasant as on other amps. That's weird to say, but as the hiss got louder I was thinking, "well, yeah it's getting louder but it's not annoying." Very interesting.

*Looks (8.5/10):*
The amp is truly beautiful to look at. The all black aesthetic with gold accents and gold knobs is striking. I can't wait for the matching cab to show up (at which point I'll post up some pics). However, the head is a weird shape. I'm used to the Invective, 5150, Dual Rec, etc. In comparison, the BE is tall and shallow. It is 11" high and 8.5" deep. The Invective is 9.5" tall and 11" deep. The BE looks a little funky on top of the Marshall straight cab. I'm also not a huge fan of how Friedman offsets the amps inside the head shell; it messes with my mild OCD a little haha. Maybe I'll upgrade this when the Friedman cab shows up but that cab is a straight version too so we'll see.

*Ease of Use (8.5/10):*
There are a lot of switches on this thing but they're all pretty easy to hear what's going on when you use them. It's not as simple as a 5150/6505 but I'd say it basically a very simple to use amp--nothing at all like my old Mark IV. The only thing that bothers me at all in this category is that both the power and standby switches are on the back. Although I understand that horizontal space is at a premium with all the knobs across the front, I have to wonder if some of that massive vertical space could've been used to have two rows of knobs and get those two switches on the front. In fact, if the amp didn't have that offset mentioned in the Looks category above, the power and standby switches would fit on the front panel even with the rest of the knobs.

*Footswitch (8/10):*
The footswitch seems very well made and I do like the size. It makes it pedalboard friendly. It has two switches, Clean and Boost, and each have their own LEDs. Basically the amp defaults to the BE channel and boost engages the HBE "channel". I suppose technically the HBE is a gain boost to the BE channel so I understand what they're doing there, but "boost" doesn't seem quite right. The HBE really should be considered its own channel imo.

Random Thoughts:

With just the Voice switch on the front panel the amp can go from what some would consider "dark" to what those same people might consider "bright"
The Freq. switch is very cool
The bright switch is powerful (only affects the clean channel)
Shared EQ on the BE/HBE is no problem at all
Okay, you're way tired of reading by now (if you even made it this far) and I'm tired of typing. I'll post some pics this weekend when the cab arrives, and will post a few more updates in the coming weeks as I get more used to it and compare it to my other amps (some of which I strongly suspect will be up for sale soon).


----------



## narad (Aug 18, 2020)

I've never heard one in person but since you scored it 8.5 in looks, I'm calibrating all of your scores as at least 2.5 points higher than reality.


----------



## SloeGin (Aug 18, 2020)

Congrats on the new amp! You just got my dream amp! 
Make some clips of it if you can


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Aug 18, 2020)

Clips!


----------



## Bogner (Aug 18, 2020)

Sound wise, what does it do that the traditional BE-100 doesn't do? I know it has a lot of other features etc. but sound wise, how much different is it?


----------



## odibrom (Aug 18, 2020)

... just saying...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 18, 2020)

Congrats, man! I tried a BE 50 Deluxe and I have been gassing for BE100 deluxe. With all those character switches, the deluxe models can get brighter and a bit more aggressive than the regular BE, I think.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bogner said:


> Sound wise, what does it do that the traditional BE-100 doesn't do? I know it has a lot of other features etc. but sound wise, how much different is it?





MASS DEFECT said:


> Congrats, man! I tried a BE 50 Deluxe and I have been gassing for BE100 deluxe. With all those character switches, the deluxe models can get brighter and a bit more aggressive than the regular BE, I think.



I haven't tried a regular BE-100 but I think MASS DEFECT is probably on the mark. Also, if I'm not mistaken about the gain structure switch, the higher gain structure is like the original BE-100 and then you can lower it to more vintage territory?



odibrom said:


> ... just saying...



Friday night! (or at least that's the plan; I want that matching cab for the money shots)


----------



## Meeotch (Aug 18, 2020)

Damn dude, congrats and thanks for the great write-up! You really got my attention with this amp. I've owned a Butterslax and absolutely loved the clean/crunch tones but couldn't get along with the higher gain settings. It just got too gritty, and believe it or not it was seriously lacking balls.

Definitely looking forward to your comparison with the Invective/5150 lineage. Honestly I kinda wrote off Friedman since the Butterslax was supposed to be his most aggressive amp and I couldn't get along with it. I assume the BE is EL34?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 18, 2020)

Meeotch said:


> Damn dude, congrats and thanks for the great write-up! You really got my attention with this amp. I've owned a Butterslax and absolutely loved the clean/crunch tones but couldn't get along with the higher gain settings. It just got too gritty, and believe it or not it was seriously lacking balls.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to your comparison with the Invective/5150 lineage. Honestly I kinda wrote off Friedman since the Butterslax was supposed to be his most aggressive amp and I couldn't get along with it. I assume the BE is EL34?



Thanks man! Yeah it uses EL34s. I'll probable compare it this weekend. I think the BE has less gain on tap than the 5150 stuff, but on the 5150s I never wanted to get the gain above about noon anyway. Some people prefer more though. 

That's interesting about the Butterslax. I really never listened to demos of that amp so I have no idea if the BE is more or less ballsy than that.


----------



## Strobe (Aug 18, 2020)

I am currently resigned to using a lot of Friedman BE profiles on my Kemper, but I certainly love those! Great to hear how happy you are with the real deal!


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 19, 2020)

Meeotch said:


> Damn dude, congrats and thanks for the great write-up! You really got my attention with this amp. I've owned a Butterslax and absolutely loved the clean/crunch tones but couldn't get along with the higher gain settings. It just got too gritty, and believe it or not it was seriously lacking balls.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to your comparison with the Invective/5150 lineage. Honestly I kinda wrote off Friedman since the Butterslax was supposed to be his most aggressive amp and I couldn't get along with it. I assume the BE is EL34?


What did you have in the preamp? I found once I replaced the ARS the grittiness was way more bearable, I switched to tungsol and could run the gain at 3:00


----------



## secretpizza (Aug 19, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Thanks man! Yeah it uses EL34s. I'll probable compare it this weekend. I think the BE has less gain on tap than the 5150 stuff, but on the 5150s I never wanted to get the gain above about noon anyway. Some people prefer more though.
> 
> That's interesting about the Butterslax. I really never listened to demos of that amp so I have no idea if the BE is more or less ballsy than that.



I owned a Butterslax after owning a BE-100, and eventually went back to the BE. The Slax has a wild amount of gain, but it’s honestly more than you need. I would run a pedal or two in front of it anyway, and with a boost for tightening and a clean boost for solos, you don’t need all the gain that the Slax brings. Plus the clean channel on the Butterslax is a Plexi clean and can’t get actually clean, whereas the BE offers that versatility. Good choice.


----------



## Meeotch (Aug 19, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> What did you have in the preamp? I found once I replaced the ARS the grittiness was way more bearable, I switched to tungsol and could run the gain at 3:00



Tubes were all stock and honestly I never tried rolling any. To be fair, Slax channel 2 is a beast and with the gain maxed it was one of my favorite thrash tones I've played. I agree that channel 3 gets over the top and was too gritty for me. Same story when I owned a Herbert Mk3...couldn't get along with channel 3. And when you're dropping that kind of money, you'd like to be in love with the whole damn amp. Maybe I'm just not an EL34 guy?


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 19, 2020)

Meeotch said:


> Tubes were all stock and honestly I never tried rolling any. To be fair, Slax channel 2 is a beast and with the gain maxed it was one of my favorite thrash tones I've played. I agree that channel 3 gets over the top and was too gritty for me. Same story when I owned a Herbert Mk3...couldn't get along with channel 3. And when you're dropping that kind of money, you'd like to be in love with the whole damn amp. Maybe I'm just not an EL34 guy?


It definitely was too much for me with certain pickups as well, and I didn’t like that it didn’t take a boost well. I dunno if I’ve ever played a multi switcher where I really liked each channel tbh, Mesa JP-2C might be about it personally, and of course the BE100DLX


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 21, 2020)

Cab arrived. The box had a big hole in it but the cab looks undamaged. Haven’t even tried them together yet but am about to riiiiiight now.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2020)

^ That is an absolutely killer setup 

Dave really should have made the diode clipping on the Slax switchable... would have allowed the clean to be clean and a slight cut of the grit on the gain channels.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 21, 2020)

Sooooo....you like black & gold I see... ever try a Marshall ??? LOL!!! IK.

I've been regretting selling my gen 1 BE100 lately.
When the weather does a 180, and I get back into guitar this fall, I'll be looking into another Friedman for sure.

Congrats my friend!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve never heard one in person either, but I’d love to. Place this on a spectrum from Fryette Pittbull to Dual Recto for Saturation. Where does this fall?


----------



## narad (Aug 21, 2020)

Not to get too off-topic, but did anyone see Reza's Friedman custom shop 50 demo vid? Anyone know what that is? Would it be a subset of the BE 100 deluxe features?


----------



## Decapitated (Aug 22, 2020)

So....this amp lists for around $3800? Ok. It better be good. Congrats.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2020)

narad said:


> Not to get too off-topic, but did anyone see Reza's Friedman custom shop 50 demo vid? Anyone know what that is? Would it be a subset of the BE 100 deluxe features?



Pretty sure he said in the videos it's a stripped down 50w high gain Jose. So 3 or 4 gain stages + diode clipping. Like BE or HBE channel tweaked to be a little more aggressive + diodes.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2020)

Setup to compare a bit.


----------



## beavis2306 (Aug 23, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Setup to compare a bit.
> 
> View attachment 84208


Blackface invective? Delicious!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2020)

beavis2306 said:


> Blackface invective? Delicious!



Yeah I built a template and had it printed in vinyl then installed it. Was a major pain in the ass lol.


----------



## Ribboz (Aug 23, 2020)

What do you think of the Friedman cab?
Also congrats on the new amp. I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2020)

Ribboz said:


> What do you think of the Friedman cab?
> Also congrats on the new amp. I'm glad you're enjoying it.



Thanks. I need more time with the cab. Testing today I ran everything through the custom “Mesa” 2x12 in the pic. My guess is the Friedman cab will sound great when the speakers break in a bit.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 24, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Setup to compare a bit.
> 
> View attachment 84208



Maaaan. Black out that Peavey logo!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 24, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Maaaan. Black out that Peavey logo!



Good plan. Might just remove it completely. I also kinda want to make the 6505 look like a 5150, maybe just "6505" in big text across the front instead of "5150." Or perhaps just blacking out the Peavey logo on the 6505. IDK.

Then again, my initial testing with the BE indicates it might be the only amp I need lol. I'd probably keep some flavor of 5150 though. Not sure if I'd keep the 6505, Invective, or SK though. They all have their pros and cons.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 25, 2020)

I just popped the back off of the BE. The headshell is definitely bigger than it needs to be. It’s a good 2.5” wider and 2” taller than necessary. I’ve reached out to Friedman and to BFG cabs to see about a new headshell.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 25, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I just popped the back off of the BE. The headshell is definitely bigger than it needs to be. It’s a good 2.5” wider and 2” taller than necessary. I’ve reached out to Friedman and to BFG cabs to see about a new headshell.



BFG can definitely do a small plexi headshell.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 25, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> BFG can definitely do a small plexi headshell.



Yeah Brian is great. He built that custom cab that I have the Mesa logo on. It’s a really great sounding cab. I definitely know he can build something cool. I’m kinda considering a more modern looking shell. Something with a grille on the front maybe.


----------



## Zado (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 25, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Maaaan. Black out that Peavey logo!



Removed the logo. Not sure if I’d like it better with a black logo. Hmmm.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 25, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Removed the logo. Not sure if I’d like it better with a black logo. Hmmm.
> 
> View attachment 84306


That's a lot of negative space. Put it back. lol


----------



## narad (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks bad with nothing, but would probably be cool with a black or dark grey logo. I don't know how you managed to do the faceplate in black, so I'm assuming you're up for the logo.

The white is pretty jarring actually, though.


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 25, 2020)

Black logo.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 25, 2020)

Black logos matter!

Sweet amps all around


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah metallic satin gray logo for the Peavey. Get some Anthracite Gray Plastidip at Home Depot.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 27, 2020)

I did a little more a/b'ing between the BE and 6505. The BE has significantly more clarity. Don't take that to mean I think it's better for everyone in that way. I think some people will prefer the 6505 type of tone--clarity isn't always subjectively better; it just depends on the person. Also, they sound different in the mids. The 6505 mid almost has a tiny bit of cocked-wah sound to it to my ears. Maybe that's why it seems like such a distinctive sound?

Oh yeah and the 6505 seems to have more deep low end. That's both a pro and a con imo. Having more can be nice in the bedroom, but when you're having to cut some of that flub with a TS it can be a con (kinda). The BE doesn't require a TS to cut flub, but you really need to crank the resonance and add some bass to get that deeper thump the 6505 gives you out of the box.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 27, 2020)

how does it compare to your Kraken


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 27, 2020)

I need to do some more a/b with the BE vs the SK. I'll let you know.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 28, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> how does it compare to your Kraken



Did a little a/b’ing with the BE and SK. For the record, my a/b’s are using a Mesa Head Track so I’m going through the same cabinet and am able to quickly switch between heads.

First, the BE’s clarity is still pretty remarkable. 

The SK is an EXCELLENT amp. It definitely has that 5150 voicing on Gain II. It’s that distinctive sound in the midrange that reminds me a little of that cocked wah sound. Just a touch and I don’t really think of it that way unless I’m a/b’ing like this. The SK does that sound well. The BE doesn’t have that characteristic and I haven’t found a way to dial that tone in on it—I assume that sound isn’t in the BE which makes sense and fine because the BE’s tone is just as amazing to me. It’s just a slightly different thing. Both are great at high gain.

The SK has a really good high gain Marshall thing in Crunch mode. It sounds good across the entire range of the gain knob. The BE has all those sounds in it (and more). Both have plenty of clarity, though the BE does have a bit more. If you had just the SK you wouldn’t feel like clarity was lacking. 

The clean is significantly better to me on the BE. I’m able to get it sounding warmer and more “organic” or something. For a lot of high gain players the SK’s clean will be more than good enough. In terms of cleans I’d say BE > SK > 6505/5150. So if the 6505 is good enough, the SK should be as well.

The SK lacks some control. This is especially true in the high end with lack of a presence knob, but is also true in the low end where instead of a resonance control it just has a bass focus on/off switch on the back panel. Conversely the BE has a ridiculous amount of control over the high end and it can go from too dark to too bright (for me). The BE has more low end than I originally thought and it’s plenty but does take higher bass and depth settings and the correct “Freq” settings to get there. 

The BE excels in tonal variety. All the switches make significant differences in tone and/or feel. It’s kind of a chameleon in that it can probably do about anything you ask it to, but instead of being a jack of all trades master of none, it has kinda mastered them all—it has a ton of awesome tones. That versatility is important to _me_, but I suspect for a lot of folks they won’t need or want all that variety. The SK is realllly good. 

So far these tests are reinforcing my initial impression that the BE is the best of the bunch. However it’s also reinforcing just how great my other amps are as well. I’ve pretty much decided on keeping the BE and one of my other heads but I’m having a tough time deciding which other one to keep.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 28, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Did a little a/b’ing with the BE and SK. For the record, my a/b’s are using a Mesa Head Track so I’m going through the same cabinet and am able to quickly switch between heads.
> 
> First, the BE’s clarity is still pretty remarkable.
> 
> ...


Personally I would keep the Invective for that modern sound if you want that in your arsenal.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 28, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Personally I would keep the Invective for that modern sound if you want that in your arsenal.



That’s the most likely scenario. However there’s something just _cool_ about the 6505. Still, I think keeping the invective is probably the right call. Idk. I can stand to think about it for a while.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 29, 2020)

Blacked out Peavey logo. Definitely like that best. 



that better.


----------



## budda (Aug 29, 2020)

Keep the 6505. You have an FM3 for modern djenty tones.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 29, 2020)

budda said:


> Keep the 6505. You have an FM3 for modern djenty tones.



By that logic I could sell them all lol.


----------



## budda (Aug 29, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> By that logic I could sell them all lol.



100%.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 29, 2020)

budda said:


> 100%.



You first. 

And I remember your thread!


----------



## budda (Aug 29, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> You first.
> 
> And I remember your thread!



I haven't owned a tube amp since last fall . My 412 cab has moved a few blocks for a drri i sold to a buddy.

Embrace change  (or dont!).

I still love 100w+ amps, but I have no desire to move one.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 29, 2020)

budda said:


> I haven't owned a tube amp since last fall . My 412 cab has moved a few blocks for a drri i sold to a buddy.
> 
> Embrace change  (or dont!).
> 
> I still love 100w+ amps, but I have no desire to move one.



Ha! Right on man. I honestly don’t think I need these amps other than loving running my FM3 through one of their power sections (because that’s awesome). But they’re just cool and fun.

I just jam at home and with friends so no need to move them. Thankfully lol.


----------



## budda (Aug 29, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Ha! Right on man. I honestly don’t think I need these amps other than loving running my FM3 through one of their power sections (because that’s awesome). But they’re just cool and fun.
> 
> I just jam at home and with friends so me need to move them. Thankfully lol.



That's why I have an axe fx with 2 inputs and a rumble 40. Not that I have a big jam room...


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 30, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Ha! Right on man. I honestly don’t think I need these amps other than loving running my FM3 through one of their power sections (because that’s awesome). But they’re just cool and fun.
> 
> I just jam at home and with friends so no need to move them. Thankfully lol.



This is so true. When I was gigging I had one guitar, one amp, and one multi-effects unit. Now I have two amp heads, multiple guitars, and never leave the house.  But it's WAY fun.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 1, 2020)

Just spent another session with the Invective vs. 6505. Today I had to turn the lows up and highs down on the Invective to get it sounding like the 6505. But once there it’s a beast just like the 6505.

I feel like all the sounds from the 6505 are in the Invective but the Invective has a few that the 6505 just can’t quite do. Those are basically just on the clean end of the spectrum though.

Also they both sound a bit different when you literally max the high and presence (and lower the post gains on the Invective), but they both sound horrible like that so it really doesn’t matter lol.

And then the Invective has the extra features like boosts and gate. The Invective is more controllable too, both in terms of channel switching via pedal, and volume control.

Lastly the 6505 is bone stock and I’ve done those few cosmetic mods to the Invective. I’m too lazy to undo them so the 6505 is probably easier to sell. So it seems the Super Kraken and 6505 are going up for sale. Eventually. Like I said, I’m being lazy.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Sep 2, 2020)

Why not keep them all?


----------



## Jon Pearson (Sep 2, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Lastly the 6505 is bone stock and I’ve done those few cosmetic mods to the Invective. I’m too lazy to undo them so the 6505 is probably easier to sell. So it seems the Super Kraken and 6505 are going up for sale. Eventually. Like I said, I’m being lazy.



I know most folks probably don't care as much about this aspect, but the Invective with all it's added functionality would be an absolute beast in the future to repair should something go wrong. Worth consideration, though maybe not a concern for a while.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 2, 2020)

The Thing Upstairs said:


> Why not keep them all?



It's a possibility.



Jon Pearson said:


> I know most folks probably don't care as much about this aspect, but the Invective with all it's added functionality would be an absolute beast in the future to repair should something go wrong. Worth consideration, though maybe not a concern for a while.



True. I hadn't thought of that. Hopefully not an issue for a long time.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 2, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> It's a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> True. I hadn't thought of that. Hopefully not an issue for a long time.


It’s all analog. It can be fixed. Mesa Roadsters have way more shit going on but, can still be repaired. I wouldn’t be worried about it


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 2, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Blacked out Peavey logo. Definitely like that best.
> 
> View attachment 84425
> 
> that better.


Fuck yeah. How they should have shipped to begin with ^^^


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Sep 4, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> It’s all analog. It can be fixed. Mesa Roadsters have way more shit going on but, can still be repaired. I wouldn’t be worried about it


I have a roadster and I can’t say that bothers me. Might cost a bit extra but it’s more than worth it for t3h toanzz so I wouldn’t let that encourage you to sell the Invective @Deadpool_25


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 4, 2020)

The Thing Upstairs said:


> I have a roadster and I can’t say that bothers me. Might cost a bit extra but it’s more than worth it for t3h toanzz so I wouldn’t let that encourage you to sell the Invective @Deadpool_25


My post actually agreed with this already?

I was saying don’t sell the Invective. If a Roadster can be repaired and kept running so can an Invective


----------



## Jon Pearson (Sep 4, 2020)

As long as @Deadpool_25 lives somewhere with competent techs or he is willing to ship it off, no worries. I only bring it up because I know for me that isn't the case - if I can't personally fix it, it isn't going to be fixed.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 4, 2020)

I have no worries about repair stuff. There are good shops here if I should need something fixed.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Sep 4, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> My post actually agreed with this already?
> 
> I was saying don’t sell the Invective. If a Roadster can be repaired and kept running so can an Invective



we are in agreement 

However, if deadpool were local to me, I’d be encouraging him to get rid of his highly complex amp just in case 
They are tempting - but not quite tempting enough to get me off my roadster or el34 5153. My roadster gives me an eargasm....


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 4, 2020)

The Thing Upstairs said:


> we are in agreement
> 
> However, if deadpool were local to me, I’d be encouraging him to get rid of his highly complex amp just in case
> They are tempting - but not quite tempting enough to get me off my roadster or el34 5153. My roadster gives me an eargasm....



Ha. Well I just setup the stereo rig with the BE and Invective. Talk about eargasmic....just...wow


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Sep 5, 2020)

We need a bigger like button!

I’ve not tried stereo yet with a valve amp, I’ve got to give it a go.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 5, 2020)

The Thing Upstairs said:


> We need a bigger like button!
> 
> I’ve not tried stereo yet with a valve amp, I’ve got to give it a go.



Ha! Thanks! You should definitely try it if you can. It sounds massive.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 20, 2020)

I did not expect it to happen but the Super Kraken is now up for sale.

I’m having a custom headshell built for the BE and there’s a little something interesting happening with the Invective as well.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Sep 20, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I did not expect it to happen but the Super Kraken is now up for sale.
> 
> I’m having a custom headshell built for the BE and there’s a little something interesting happening with the Invective as well.


Hoping my Mark V sells quickly, I want that Super Kraken


----------



## Ribboz (Sep 20, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m having a custom headshell built for the BE.



Please post photos.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 20, 2020)

Ribboz said:


> Please post photos.



Of course!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 29, 2020)

The new headshell is in. It’s not a drastic change, just more about shrinking it a bit. The stock one is significantly larger than need be. I’ll have some final pics when the top and back grilles are done in about a week I guess. For now, here’s a pic when the headshell first arrived and I was test fitting it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 29, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> The new headshell is in. It’s not a drastic change, just more about shrinking it a bit. The stock one is significantly larger than need be. I’ll have some final pics when the top and back grilles are done in about a week I guess. For now, here’s a pic when the headshell first arrived and I was test fitting it.
> View attachment 86530



BFG made that?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 29, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> BFG made that?



Yup. He’s awesome. I’m going to have him do another project soon too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2020)

Reminds me of a Mesa Roadster head.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 29, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yup. He’s awesome. I’m going to have him do another project soon too.



That looks great. Won't it have like ventilation or heat issues with a smaller headshell?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 29, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> That looks great. Won't it have like ventilation or heat issues with a smaller headshell?



I don’t think so. Pretty big vents top and bottom. We’ll see though.


----------



## Ribboz (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks great! I wasn't sure how big the chassis would be with it original offset. A perfect fit. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 9, 2020)

Final pics now that the logo and grills are installed.


----------



## narad (Nov 9, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Final pics now that the logo and grills are installed.
> View attachment 86990
> View attachment 86991
> View attachment 86992



Super nice. Way better than the offset.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 9, 2020)

narad said:


> Super nice. Way better than the offset.



I agree. That offset doesn’t look as good to me. Not to mention it adds unnecessary size to the headshell.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 11, 2020)

They should just come that way from Freidman imo. It just looks better.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Dec 10, 2020)

small necro, but how to you like the using/programming your morningstar midi switcher?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 10, 2020)

ChrispyFinch said:


> small necro, but how to you like the using/programming your morningstar midi switcher?



Programming on the computer is super easy. Definitely more fiddly on the unit. I kinda forgot about those. I have an MC8 and an MC6 and am not using either one right now.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Dec 10, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Programming on the computer is super easy. Definitely more fiddly on the unit. I kinda forgot about those. I have an MC8 and an MC6 and am not using either one right now.



are they something you'd recommend for an ultra small board, or just in general? I'm thinking of putting one of those and an expression/volume on a small board to fit in the bottom of my gator rack.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 10, 2020)

The MC6 is tiny and I’d definitely recommend it. The MC8 is a bit cooler because of the larger screen but significantly larger as well. I highly recommend them. 

What will you be controlling?


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Dec 10, 2020)

oh just an AxeFx for now


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ah I see. Then definitely look into the MC8 imo. That with an expression pedal would be sweet to control the AFX.


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Ah I see. Then definitely look into the MC8 imo. That with an expression pedal would be sweet to control the AFX.



My summer 2021 plans in a nutshell.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 10, 2020)

Well if either of you is looking for an MC8 let me know lol


----------

